# Best advice on for a budgie and a tiel?



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Today I came home to a terrible surprise. I walked into my room and realized I hadn't put the birds away( I was gone 1-2 hours.). So I put them in their cages and put them to bed. I then took a look at my playgym and saw blood on certain areas. Here are some images of it below.

































I have one 'tiel and one budgie. I automatically knew it was the budgie's blood because of how my tiel has been biting him and attacking him when getting to close. He already has a scab on his beak from my 'tiel. When I take them out, I'm not in the room so I don't see what is going on(I used to be in the room but then I started letting them be in there by themselves). I'm definately regretting that right now. I have now idea when this happened. It could of happened during the day when I was home, or the 2 hours I was gone. But the bleeding had already stopped when I started to investigate. 

I have had the tiel for more than a year and the budgie for about 3 weeks now. My tiel is not hand-tamed. I am a very impatient person and I need to get rid of my impatience because it's really effecting the result of if my bird will become tame. I've tried and given up easily. I got him out of the blue so at the time I had no idea how to properly handle and bird when first getting used to his/her home. Even if I am impatient, some methods don't work so if anybody could list the possible methods of hand-taming a bird that'd be great for both my tiel and budgie. Best methods also would be appreciated.

Now about the budgie. As self-defense, my tiel will bite me and hiss but the budgie instead will fly away. He doesn't bite, so I think it'd be fairly easy to train him. I've been so lazy and sometimes busy lately that I've haven't been able to properly train the budgie. I just feel so bad for him because he practically being abused by my tiel instead of being loved.

Also, I also give my tiel a stern "no" when he tries to bite me or attack/bite the other bird. He's getting the hang of what it means but it's not going to fix the problem.

Anyway I'm still not sure how the budgie got his foot to bleed. I'm thinking that the bitten/torn up yellow perch(in pic 3) could of been why he got his foot bled, or it just could of been the that the tiel had bit him. I'm still not sure. I want my budgie to heal as fast as possible and be comfortable at the same time so I was wondering what I could do? I am thinking of giving him a little bath so it can clear up the wound and feel more comfortable. Let me know what you think and if you have any methods with cuts or past bled wounds that could make the bird feel better and help it feel faster please state below.

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can make a paste from cayenne pepper and water and put it on the wounds. It will help with bleeding and pain, and also has mild antibiotic properties. But, depending on the severity of the injuries, you may need to see a vet. 

Are your birds caged separately? If they aren't, they need to be separated immediately before one gets killed. I would no longer give them play time together, either.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 And here is some good taming advice. Its not wise to let birds of different species have out of cage time unsupervised for this reason. Tiels have a bubble they don't like invaded and budgies don't get that. Can lead to disaster.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

BirdySweet said:


> Also, I also give my tiel a stern "no" when he tries to bite me or attack/bite the other bird. He's getting the hang of what it means but it's not going to fix the problem.


You can’t force, nor expect, 2 different species of birds to get along. From what it seems, they shouldn’t have been together at all, EVEN during the supervision, because you said the Cockatiel would attack the Budgie whenever he gets too close, just that tells me the Cockatiel doesn’t want the Budgie around. 

They need to have separate out of cage times, obviously continuing to let them interact despite not liking each other has ended in the result of your Budgie getting hurt not once, but twice. That really is not good, and it can put a lot of stress on both birds.

Here are some links you may want to read through:

*Taming a Bird 

Learn to Communicate with your Bird & Understand Your Parrot's Body Language

Reducing Aggression and Fear through Learning 

ABC of Parrot Behavior

Biting / Aggression*


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> You can make a paste from cayenne pepper and water and put it on the wounds. It will help with bleeding and pain, and also has mild antibiotic properties. But, depending on the severity of the injuries, you may need to see a vet.
> 
> Are your birds caged separately? If they aren't, they need to be separated immediately before one gets killed. I would no longer give them play time together, either.


My budgie is doing A LOT better today. Thanks for replying!  I was also wondering where could you get cayenne paper? Because I don't have any. Is it possible there are other kind of homemade pain killer/wound healer for birds?

No, I don't have them caged seperately. Although the parakeet like to get into my tiel's cage when he's out because of the cage's bar spacing.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 And here is some good taming advice. Its not wise to let birds of different species have out of cage time unsupervised for this reason. Tiels have a bubble they don't like invaded and budgies don't get that. Can lead to disaster.


Thank you for replying. I have now started giving them individual play time.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Solace. said:


> You can’t force, nor expect, 2 different species of birds to get along. From what it seems, they shouldn’t have been together at all, EVEN during the supervision, because you said the Cockatiel would attack the Budgie whenever he gets too close, just that tells me the Cockatiel doesn’t want the Budgie around.
> 
> They need to have separate out of cage times, obviously continuing to let them interact despite not liking each other has ended in the result of your Budgie getting hurt not once, but twice. That really is not good, and it can put a lot of stress on both birds.
> 
> ...


Thank you these have really helped! Thank you for replying.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I was also wondering where could you get cayenne paper? Because I don't have any. Is it possible there are other kind of homemade pain killer/wound healer for birds?


I know that its a spice that can be bought in any grocery store, I'm just not sure about the paste.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Just add a little water to the powdered cayenne pepper to make the paste. As far as I know you really can't buy a paste.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

One of my tiels hates the budgies  Most of the time he ignores them if they don't get too close but if the other tiel is laying eggs he gets nasty, chasing them round the room shrieking, biting them etc. This is why we have just bought a ridiculously huge cage - so when he is in this mood he will not be allowed out of the cage when we are not in the room. You are doing the right thing keeping them in separate cages, and not letting them out at the same time should reduce the number of incidents (although be aware of violence through the bars. I know of a bird inside a cage that bit the foot of the bird on top of the cage quite badly, and Billy often tries to bite the budgies if they are in and he is above them, but he can't reach them.


----------

